
Vue.js spring boot starter - kucharzyktomasz
https://github.com/kucharzyk/vuejs-java-starter
======
subpixel
This blog post is a great and thorough introduction to Vue.js:
[http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/10/25/vuejs-re-
introduction/](http://blog.evanyou.me/2015/10/25/vuejs-re-introduction/)

Writing components in single files is mighty nice (w/ or w/o pre-processors):
[http://blog.evanyou.me/images/vue-
component.png](http://blog.evanyou.me/images/vue-component.png)

And it looks like a flux approach is in the works:
[https://github.com/vuejs/vuex](https://github.com/vuejs/vuex)

------
gravypod
I hate to be the one to ask but what exactly is this and what was it made for?

~~~
kucharzyktomasz
Take a look at examples at [http://vuejs.org/guide/](http://vuejs.org/guide/)

~~~
possibleNoob
I know what vue is but what exactly is a Java spring starter?

~~~
kucharzyktomasz
It's integration for java.

Simple starter where Vue.js workflow work great with java application.

------
redrummr
Large companies have used this because, like Ractive, with which it kind of
competes, you can produce something very quickly (Ractive was initially
developed for internal news room use). Alibaba used Vue for Singles day,
Nintendo for its forum, etc. Using it for quick-turnaround work is a breeze.

------
kucharzyktomasz
Updated starter version brings vue-router example

